Ask HN: What programming blogs should I be reading? - devcheese
======
theWold
[http://thecodelesscode.com/contents](http://thecodelesscode.com/contents)

Think Zen koans
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C5%8Dan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C5%8Dan))
for Software Engineering. Some of the stories are hit and miss, but overall it
helps reflect a little, and reach enlightenment ... or at least being a
smarter developer.

------
zem
[http://prog21.dadgum.com/](http://prog21.dadgum.com/)

------
0x54MUR41
There is awesome people who created list of engineering blogs [1]. Eventhough
it's about engineering, the content of blog still contains programming or
technical detail from various companies or individuals contributors.

Since you don't give the specific programming topic, I give you a
recommendation programming blogs in general.

[1]: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
kazinator
[https://www.dreamsongs.com/Essays.html](https://www.dreamsongs.com/Essays.html)

[http://tunes.org/cliki/glossary.html](http://tunes.org/cliki/glossary.html)

[http://philip.greenspun.com/](http://philip.greenspun.com/)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Greenspun's blog seems to mostly be getting testy about society today and also
alimony.

------
iyogeshjoshi
I think the Mozilla's MDN [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/) is the best for web stack, for
others keep an eye on HN new posts everyday there is one link to new blog for
sure :)

------
cpro
[http://fabiensanglard.net](http://fabiensanglard.net)

------
lordCarbonFiber
If you're at all interested in functional reactive programming, [http://elm-
lang.org/blog](http://elm-lang.org/blog). Extremely interesting topics, and
very pleasant to read.

------
e19293001
For those who wanted to sharpen their skills in programming and wanted an
exercise everyday.

[http://programmingpraxis.com/](http://programmingpraxis.com/)

------
phoenix9
[http://community.bartdesmet.net/blogs/](http://community.bartdesmet.net/blogs/)

------
ruraljuror
[http://blog.codinghorror.com/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/)

